# Software Generador de Diagramas Polares



## pereira91 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ante todo y de antemano saludos a todos los miembros de este gran foro por vuestra ayuda...

Bueno he abierto este tema para saber si alguien sabe de algun software para generar diagramas polares de antenas que (a ser posible) no sea muy complicado de usar, ya que todos los que he encontrado por la red de redes son muy complicados de usar y piden datos muy extraños. Lo que busco es un soft que dandole los la ganancia de la antena en los angulos definidos genere el diagrama polar. Ejemplo: 15º=50dB, 30º=47dB.... Asi sucesivamente...

Muchisimas gracias si alguien es capaz de ayudar y a los que no puedan ayudar gracias tambien

Si el tema no esta en la seccion adecuada por favor muevanlo al lugar correcto...XD


----------



## betodj (Nov 15, 2010)

Que tal pereira91, el más facil para mi gusto es matlab ( usa comandos): http://www.nebrija.es/~abustind/matlab.pdf


En el siguientes enlace hay aproximadamente 15 software's para graficar polares:
http://software.informer.com/getfree-diagrama-polar-de-antena-no-matlab/
uno de los cuales se muestra en la imagen:


Un saludo..


----------



## pereira91 (Nov 16, 2010)

muchas gracias betodj por tu respuesta
probare el matlab para ver como tira y tambien mirare en el otro enlace que me dices ya que eso de los comandos me echa un poco para atras


----------

